# Orlando Magic @ Washington Wizards Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando Magic at Washington Wizards, 7 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato  

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Washington Wizards
Coached by: Eddie Jordan 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































G. Arenas | L. Hughes | A. Jamison | M. Ruffin | B. Haywood

Key Reserves:






















A. Peeler | J. Hayes |J. Dixon 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Point Guards-















Steve Francis vs. Gilbert Arenas


NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

Washington fell to 2-1 Tuesday with a 118-106 loss at the hands of the Heat in Miami. The trio of Gilbert Arenas, Larry Hughes and Antawn Jamison were once again impressive, pouring in 27, 26 and 24 points, respectively, in the defeat, but they couldn’t overcome the presence of Miami middle man Shaquille O’Neal and Heat guard Dwyane Wade. Arenas, Hughes and Jamison have combined to make the Wizards the No. 3 offense in the league in scoring with 104.0 points per game, just behind the Magic’s Tuesday opponent (No. 2 Dallas), and Orlando needs to shut down the offense like they did against the Mavericks if they want to have a chance to beat Washington. 

Orlando got back on the winning track Tuesday with a hard-fought win over the previously unbeaten Dallas Mavericks. The Magic core of starters led the squad with 61 of the team’s 91 points, but Hedo Turkoglu wowed again off the bench with a spectacular 19-point, four-rebound performance. Orlando still had too many turnovers in the contest (20), but they managed to hold onto a large lead for the first time this season in the win. The game will also mark the second time the Magic have played back-to-back games this season, but Orlando is hoping this latter game turns out better than the last (a 111-100 loss to Charlotte), which stands as the squad’s only defeat of the season. 

Last Meeting: Orlando swept Washington in all four games last season, with their last win coming on March 10, 2004 (108-99) at home. The Wizards out-scored the Magic 52-24 in the paint, but Tracy McGrady single-handedly won the game for Orlando, pouring in 62 points to lead the home team. Gilbert Arenas countered for Washington with 40, but it wasn’t enough to lift the visiting Wizards. 

All-Time Series: Orlando leads the all-time series with the Wizards 39-21, including a 15-15 mark at Washington. 


My Prediction: Both teams play a sloppy game following games last night in Florida, and travelling to Washington for tonight's game. The Wizards pull this one out 102-97 because they're at home.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cuttino Mobley and Kelvin Cato are both listed as questionable for tonights game following getting injured last night in Orlando.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

From OrlandoSentinel.com

Magic at Wizards, 7

WHERE: MCI Center, Washington.

BROADCAST: TV -- Sunshine Network. Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO), Spanish language on 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: Orlando flew out after playing the Dallas Mavericks on Tuesday night, embarking on its second back-to-back of the season. The Magic split their first back-to-back, beating the New Orleans Hornets on Friday night before losing to the Charlotte Bobcats.

WIZARDS UPDATE: Maybe Shaquille O'Neal can soften up the Wizards, who faced the Heat in Miami on Tuesday night.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: Magic rookie Dwight Howard has a tough assignment, trying to slow Jamison.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill revisits D.C. memory

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...s10111004nov10,1,6196200.story?coll=orl-magic



> Magic forward Grant Hill will return today to Washington where he catches up with another memory.
> 
> Hill said he played on a fractured ankle against the Wizards on Jan. 16, 2003, the last game he played before opting for season-ending surgery, and he only did so because he wanted to face Michael Jordan one final time.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Kelvin Kato and Mobley will not play tonight accoring to Steve Buckhantz.

Jared Jeffries has a broken nose and will not play either.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando will miss Cato, but the Wiz not having Kwame or Etan should help.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

DeShawn and Battie starting tonight. I must say, I'd much rather be seeing Keith Bogans starting than DeShawn.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> DeShawn and Battie starting tonight. I must say, I'd much rather be seeing Keith Bogans starting than DeShawn.


It doesn't matter, you'll be seeing more Nelson and Turkoglu than Stevenson anyway, which is a good thing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Offense looking a little ragged right now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Yay, looking like another letdown against a crappy team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight lasts almost 3 mins before picking up 2 fouls.

Both pretty weak calls.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Thank goodness for Grant Hill.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

These foul calls are getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> These foul calls are getting a little ridiculous.


Yeah... what was that call on Battie? I didn't see anything.

Let them play the damned game, both ways.

Hill looking good. He or Francis is gonna have to have a big night tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

13-10 Wizards.

Hill has come out very sharp, shooting well and made a nice pass to Garrity under the hoop for 2. Stevenson's played pretty well thus far in the starting role, Francis has looked a bit sluggish and his shot is off. We need to do a better job on the defensive glass though, we're obviously weak right now with Howard out of the game and Garrity at PF.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Geez, pretty soon we're gonna have Turk playing center.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

FRANCIS!!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

How the hell are we winning :laugh:?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> FRANCIS!!!!


Great having a PG who can go down the lane and throwdown like that.

Hill is scoring quite a bit. So great to see.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> How the hell are we winning :laugh:?



:laugh: 

Its the Wizards.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

12 points for Hill already, Magic on a 16-3 run and up 20-16. Timeout Wizards. Damn, what a dunk by Francis though. Surprised he didn't get a tech.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Garrity hits a shot!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Samaki Walker with the no-look. :laugh: 

Might never see that again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, nice lineup Washington

Juan Dixon
Anthony Peeler
Laron Profit
Jarvis Hayes
Samaki Walker

Ick.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice shot Dwight.

Duncanesque


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Nice shot Dwight.
> 
> Duncanesque


He is pretty good at that bank shot, which is a great sign. Now if only he could keep his *** on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd like to see Hill go for 30 tonight, especially against Jamison's terrible D.

And I can't believe how much Jarvis Hayes looks like Nick Anderson's little bald brother.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Francis, again! Where's the foul!?!?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Why isn't Cat playing?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It's incredible how much better Dwight Howard makes us when he's on the court. Totally incredible.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Just when I forget the Wizards actually have a center out there Haywood makes a nice play.

EDIT: To whoever asked about Mobley, he has a groin injury and is day-to-day, as is Cato.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Gheorghe Muresan sighting!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> It's incredible how much better Dwight Howard makes us when he's on the court. Totally incredible.


So very true. I wish Johnny would get him out now before he picks up a 3rd foul so he's got 4 fouls for work with in the second half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

OMG!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I can't believe Francis dunked that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Damn, we need to stop fouling. They arent shooting well and we keep giving them free throws.

Down 3 on the road with a chance to win. That is what you want, no matter how bad the team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, Stevenson misses two layups in the last minute of the half. That last play with 4.6 seconds left was beautiful until DeShawn missed it. :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is completely off topic, but I can't resist... 

Halftime:
LA Clippers- 55
Indiana- 27

 

Surprise of the century, anyone?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Man, Stevenson misses two layups in the last minute of the half. That last play with 4.6 seconds left was beautiful until DeShawn missed it. :no:


He needs to dunk those. We all know he's got the hops. Why leave any doubt. Throw it down medium-sized fella!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Killer: 

Wizards, 18-19 from the free throw line at the half. Magic, only 8 trips to the line, although they have made 7.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I tell you, Steve Francis is one exciting player to watch. I'm already loving getting to watch him play on a regular basis, he's just making highlight reel dunk after highlight reel dunk(and that layup he somehow got in over Haywood). He's amazing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 7 boards in only 14 mins in the first half and there were probaby at least 5 or 6 others he had his hands on and almost pulled in.

Looks like if he can stay on the court pretty well in the 2nd half he'll get another double-double.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic playing like crap, but man Grant Hill is slowly starting to look better and better. Amazing after so much time off he can be this good.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wizards are on fire. Luckily Turkoglu hits the 3 to cut it to 10, and within striking range. Hill is looking great, but the Magic are playing terrible defense, giving up too many offensive boards and not getting out on the break enough.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Finally Garrity for 3! Lead cut to 7.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hedo-- He Do!!! It was only a matter of time before they started dropping!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice little comeback we have going here.

Wizards suck .


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!! MAGIC UP 2! GARRITY!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

19-0 run by the Magic. Amazing. Just like that, Turkoglu and Garrity get hot, 15 point lead erased in a matter of minutes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The runs by this team are incredible, almost humerous. Play like crap for 8 mins, rattle off 20 points in the next 4 minutes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jameer! A couple of nice shots.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jameer Nelson! Back to back jumpers to put the Magic up 1.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, if Dwight could keep himself in the games for 35 mins he'd probably be getting 20 and 15.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight gets away with a push off, but misses both free throws. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

A litte OT: Bobcats up 10 on the Bucks at the half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We're gonna need a big finish here to go 4 and 1.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Good night, game over.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pretty much. We really missed Cato inside tonight and too much foul trouble for Dwight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too much inconsistency. You have to think that will improve as the year goes along.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Hobojoe was damn near close on his prediction.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Pretty much. We really missed Cato inside tonight and too much foul trouble for Dwight.


That, and Hill got cold at the wrong time for us. Still encouraging to see good play from him, especially on the second game of a back-to-back. Hopefully Cato comes back for the Lakers game Friday.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Box Score


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Look at Arenas' eyes on that dunk by Francis. :laugh: He's like "woah"


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Disapointing game, even though I only heard it on the radio and it was static half the time, I got the gist of it. Game pretty well plauged with turnovers, one of our bigger weaknesses. Hopefuly we can bounce back to losing to a middle-of-the-road team. I think the Wizards are going to surprise a lot of people with their preformance this year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Disapointing game, even though I only heard it on the radio and it was static half the time, I got the gist of it. Game pretty well plauged with turnovers, one of our bigger weaknesses. Hopefuly we can bounce back to losing to a middle-of-the-road team. I think the Wizards are going to surprise a lot of people with their preformance this year.


We didn't have an excessive number of turnovers, but a lot of them were bad turnovers that Washington got very easy points off of. They scored a lot of points off our turnovers and we scored very few points off their turnovers. One of the biggest reasons for the loss. It was basically that and us fouling too much and giving them way too many free points at the line.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Grant Hill tonight - 24 pts, 6 rebs, 4 asts and *38* mins

Hill took 22 shots tonight. I'm happy to see him score 24, but if Grant is taking 22 shots for Orlando that probably means the team isn't playing that well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Washington 106, Orlando 96 
Late Surge Lifts Wizards 

http://www.nba.com/games/20041110/ORLWAS/recap.html


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Postgame Quotes, November 10
Washington Wizards 106, Orlando Magic 96 

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Postgame_Quotes_October_11-119597-66.html



> Grant Hill
> On his health: “I’m still getting there. Four years ago, I was putting up four-point nights but I’m slowly getting the rust off and getting my endurance back to sustain a full level of play for 48 minutes. Tonight was a big step.”
> 
> On playing with Francis and Howard: “We have a nice mixture of guys and I think we saw a little bit of that tonight. We didn’t do enough to prevail to win but we played hard. It was a tough loss.”


----------

